# Fixed blade for day hiking



## 021411 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been reading quite a bit over the last few hours and narrowed my choices for a day hike knife down to the ESEE-4 and the Gerber LMF II. 
I know they seem _big_ for just a day hike that may last 1-4 hours but that's the size I want and don't have a problem carrying it since I already lug around 25 pounds worth of gear 8 hours a day, 5x a week for duty. What's a pound or so of steel on my hiking shorts gonna do?  
Now the ONLY problem I see with the ESEE-4 is the choice of steel. While it's sharp and holds an edge, it's not that corrosion resistant from what I've read. Is this a major issue? 

Both are close in price +/- $20-30 so it's not a deal breaker either way. I'm just looking for the one that will serve me well in the long run. What will I do with it? You never know.


----------



## carrot (Aug 2, 2010)

I'd pick the ESEE over the Gerber. Carbon steel is prone to rusting, yes, but it doesn't mean it'll suddenly just rust away. Wipe it down after the day is done and it'll be fine. And don't store it away wet. That's all you need to do to prevent rust.


----------



## Arizona_Dan (Aug 2, 2010)

Agree with Carrot. If you're inclined to choose ESEE-4, wouldn't let 1095 steel dissuade you, unless you'll regularly expose to wet environment (fishing, stream-crossings etc). Even then, a little care goes a long way. I favor 1095, and store blades with light coat of common mineral oil (non-toxic for food-related tasks). For maintenance while backpacking, I always carry 3"x 3" cloth dampened (not soaked) with oil, double-bagged in small 2-1/2" x 1-1/2" Zip-Loc-style bags. No rust issues.

I'm moderately familiar with Gerber LMF, but looks like only blade-style is serrated. Is that right? For me, plain-edge offers better utility and by far best all-around choice for "hiking fixed-blade knife."

You say weight not an issue; nevertheless, on plus-side, ESEE-4 weighs 35% less than LMF (7.5 oz vs 11.4 oz) and is 1-1/2" shorter (9" vs 10.5"). _Sharpened _blade-length appears similar ~4".

Warranty. Can't find LMF-specific warranty info, but Gerber's general warranty info is the standard ". . . warranties their products against defects in manufacturing and materials." Reasonable.

ESEE's warranty goes a bit beyond. See it here. Note that it doesn't cover rust.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 2, 2010)

That gerber is only good as a brick or a doorstop. It's heavy, the rubber handle creates hotspots during heavy use, serrations are next to useless and difficult if not impossible to sharpen in the field. You'd be much better off with A $15 Mora. Cheap, tough and easy to maintain convex edge, I'd give a link but I'm on my phone. Of the two I'd take the ESEE. Neither if I had other options, not without significant modification, anyway.


----------



## Batou00159 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have used my IZULA in fairly damp conditions and put it back in its sheeth with just a quick rub with a cloth(t-shirt) and the it only developed a few light rust spots but nothing that really botherd me much just pull it out and go to work and when your done there gone.

As for the LMF garbidge my one rolled on me all the time and it,s really heavy


----------



## entoptics (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't comment on the specific knife choices, but 1095 is an outstanding utility knife steel. Extremely tough and easy to sharpen. Great for prying, chopping, digging, etc.

I'd rather have a rusty blade than a broken or chipped blade.


----------



## gorn (Aug 2, 2010)

You should take a look at the Benchmade Nimravus. They are great knives. I carried one on my raid vest for years. My son has carried one on combat missions in at least 4 countries that I know of and it has served him well.


----------



## 021411 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like you pushed me over the fence on the ESEE-4. :laughing:

gorn, I checked out the Nimvarus and although it's nice, it's a bit more than I want to pay for a hiking knife. Love my Benchmades though.


----------



## Vortus (Aug 4, 2010)

Had my ESEE for a short time now, though it's gone through alot in that time. I've just been wiping it off with whatever is handy when done with it. Not a food knife so ussually give it a swipe with whatever is lubricant I'm using. So far it's seen rotella (both used and new) and bar/chain oil. I've thought about putting a small block of parafin wax in my toolbox and just running the edge through it to coat it.


----------



## 021411 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thinking about it now, I have a can of Boeshield in the garage that I've used successfully on various steel parts to keep them from rusting. The stuff has done a great job.


----------



## nitesky (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree, ESEE. It just takes a little care but you will know the knife better for all that.


----------



## 021411 (Aug 5, 2010)

Got my stuff in. _Two is one, one is none.. _:naughty:


----------



## jellydonut (Aug 5, 2010)

Good choice dude. I was going to go in here and mention that I use the RC-3 (now ESEE-3) for the same thing, but I see there was no need.:twothumbs


----------



## Mark Mck (Aug 5, 2010)

I carry a Zero Tolerance 0121. It is a great knife. It is heavily constructed and excellent quality. The blade is S30V steel and is well designed for multiple tasks.


----------



## Vortus (Aug 7, 2010)

Any thoughts on the two? Considering another HEST but may try another of their knives.


----------



## 021411 (Aug 8, 2010)

Vortus said:


> Any thoughts on the two? Considering another HEST but may try another of their knives.



ESEE-4 has more blade obviously and larger. I think it's more well rounded for around the campsite/hiking type tasks. Not saying the HEST is any less capable. Just by handling the two, the HEST is more of a wham bam thank you ma'am kinda knife. If you need things done fast, it's the go-to knife.


----------

